# impulse sequencing relay



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm looking for one. It must accept a unidirectional unipolar repeating signal to switch contact states. One pulse switches the contacts the next pulse switches it back. Prefer 120vac coil.

All I'm finding is a discontinued magnecraft 711 model. Their recommended replacement is a regular latching relay. I also found one from a polish company I think but there's seemingly no availability in the US. I was just thinking some of you might have already had to find one. Thanks.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I had something along these lines, I think I found an Omron. I think the terms to search for were either "bistable relay" or "memory latching relay." I just found this one, no idea if that one's any good. 

https://www.amazon.com/Memory-Latching-Relay-restores-status/dp/B00TOUIAEA


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

splatz said:


> I had something along these lines, I think I found an Omron. I think the terms to search for were either "bistable relay" or "memory latching relay." I just found this one, no idea if that one's any good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Memory-Latching-Relay-restores-status/dp/B00TOUIAEA


I don't know why my previous Thankyou Dunst go through. I appreciate that info, Thankyou.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

Google alternating relay. They are used extensively for pump alternation


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

cmdr_suds said:


> Google alternating relay. They are used extensively for pump alternation


Those generally require a maintained on signal. When the on command goes away both of the alternating contacts are open. I couldn't think of a way to make that work with a single pulse signal.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_suds (Jul 29, 2016)

Not true. they are typically form C contacts. See 47AB10AF Furnas Duplex Alternator. This one is a mechanically held. Most of the modern ones are electronic and need power continuously but only an impulse to switch plus they are much less expensive.


----------

